# Primary clutch spring load rate



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys
Have a question 
Cant find answer anywhere 
Have a 2008 650 outlander with silver stock spring in primary clutch 
Where can i find the load rating for this spring ? 

I wanna see what its rating is before i start changing out springs and stuff


----------

